# VI Points System Question



## RIMike (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like to hear from VI members how they feel about this point system.
RIMIke


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sending you an e-mail after posting this.

Tony


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 28, 2011)

*VI is Good*

We have owned in VI since 1989 when we bought the smallest every other year package.  We have bought more several times from the developer and also bought on ebay.  We now have over 400 points (you might think of that as 4 weeks or so).  VI was among the first to come out with the points program and it provides tons of flexibility.

We now have Platinum status which gives us a lot of great perks.  Be aware, however, that points purchased now on the secondary market will not qualify you for any kind of premium status.

Now we use a lot of points at once for penthouses, etc.  When we retire we plan to do more time in smaller units.

Like any program, the point is to use it.  So make sure there are places you want to go in the VI program.  We now live in Sacramento so go to Lake Tahoe a LOT but have stayed in many of the resorts over the years.

All of the properties are in the Owners Trust and thus are not subject to bankruptcy of the management company, etc as they are owned free and clear by the owners.

One more thing.  VI used to sell packages for 25 or 40 years.  They are trying to get people to convert to perpetual.  If you buy on the secondary market be sure you know if the points have an end date or if they are perpetual.  Also, be sure you understands that this also means some properties (especially in Hawaii) will eventually fall out of the program if VI is not able to negotiate purchase of the "remainders".

So...thumbs up for VI.


----------



## Ron K (Jun 2, 2011)

*Great company*

We have been VI members since '88 and have purchased several contracts on the secondary market over the years.  We have been extremely happy with all our exchanges, especially Torres Mazatlan.  They have been adding more resorts, which gives us even more options, plus they have an internal exchange program for many other resorts.  And you can still trade through RCI if you want.

One of the best features about VI is that you can look on line to see every opening at each of their resorts for the next 12 months, broken down by unit size and point/night.  Planning is very easy and the point system gives great flexibility for finding lowest plane fares (i.e. travel on Wednesday vs travel on weekends).

I highly recommend the VI system.

Ron K


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 2, 2011)

One of our resorts is in the VI network and all of them- managed by VRI or TPI- exchange w/VI. Shhhh, Torres Maz is just about our favorite too.

If I started timesharing all over again I would probably build a portfolio of 100% VI. I am not starting over and have enough VI weeks as it is, so it is what it is.

Re: the OP, I guess my post is a little non-buyer's remorse. The Vacation Internationale (somebody oughtta say the name) point system makes sense. You buy x number of points and the 'price-per-night' of each resort is 'x' points. You can book as many or few nights as your point supply can afford. Different resorts and different seasons have different prices.

Jim Ricks


----------



## oceanvps (Jun 8, 2011)

*A Question for the VI knowledgable*

edit moved


----------

